# Plant ID please.



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I think the bottom 4 leaf plant is a Marsilea. Possibly Marsilea drummondii?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a _Hydrocotyle_, maybe _H. tripartita_. Where did you get it?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's a _Hydrocotyle_, maybe _H. tripartita_. Where did you get it?


At an auction. A label was on the bag but being tired when I got home I threw away the bag with the label.

Found at AAA forum that it is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=142&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

doubleott05 said:


> Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=142&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle


The deeply lobed Hydrocotyle that may be H. tripartita is different from the H. sibthorpioides shown in the Plant Finder, also under same growth conditions.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ersed-culture/76550-hydrocotyle-sp-japan.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/75542-hydrocotyle.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/73975-id-hydrocotyle-species.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Heiko - thanks for the ID. I have thought for some time the plant I have can't be H. sibthorpioides as it's more deeply lobed. It looks much more like the H. tripartita.


----------

